# 07 Rome Index Gloves



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Rome Index Gloves
Black and gray leather, suede thumb panels, goggle wipe on right thumb
Size: L
Hand size: ~6.5 inches from bottm to tip of middle finger
MSRP: $80
Price paid: $52 shipped from BackCountryOutlet.com

I'd done a lot of back and forth on gloves. I wanted warm, waterproof, and not expensive. My budget was about $50. I thought about buying the Dakine Cobra and other Dakine gloves, but always came back to the Index glove. I liked how it looked and it was the warmest in Rome's lineup.

Threw the gloves on immediately when I got them, and as reviews on BC.com reported, they were pretty tight fitting. It didn't worry me too much as I figured they needed to be broken in. They are definitely warm gloves. This past weekend I was at Labrador Mountain near Syracuse and it was probably in the low 30s. My hands were sweating slightly and they never got cold, nor did they get wet. Went for a walk this weekend in the sleet and rain and had the same results. Since I got them, about two months ago, I have worn them about 6 times and they get looser every week as the insulation packs in. They are still just as warm as when I got them, but are more and more comfortable to wear each time.

Pros: Looks, materials, price, warmth, water proof
Cons: Thumb webbing material looks flimsy, might tear doing board grabs. Under glove, so if your jacket doesn't tighten down enough powder and wind can get up your sleeve.
Would Buy Again: Maybe. I've never owned an under glove, so it will take some getting used to. So far I'd prefer an over glove, but it's just preference. These gloves are waterproof, comfortable, and most importantly warm so I really couldn't ask for more. If it bothers me enough I'll just attach a gauntlet to them.


----------

